
Why has Google stopped showing reviews for a place when not using Chrome? - conqrr
Not logged in. Using Firefox Focus (like incognito) on phone. Reviews&#x2F;ratings have stopped appearing. This was super useful for me to not use google and still get access to review of restaurants etc. Not I need to use Chrome&#x2F;sign in to view results.<p>Edit: This is on the Mobile app and not desktop. Smells like a move to stop showing reviews&#x2F;ratings if you are not logged in (yelp).
======
drewg123
I'm not signed in to Google, I'm using desktop Firefox, and I see reviews.
Maybe this is something they are testing? Or just a bug?

~~~
conqrr
It works in Desktop. Try the mobile app.

------
Khelouiati
google translate for website not working with firefox

